
The Uberpreneur: How an Uber Driver Makes $252,000 a Year - kochb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyoushaei/2015/02/04/the-uberpreneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/?utm_campaign=Forbes&utm_source=FBPAGE&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Leadership&linkId=19411727
======
shorsusan1
Yes, some drivers may make a lot of money by Uber. However, in some countries/
region, drivers complain they need to work so hard to get an order. They need
to stay alert 24/7 since the competition is keen. The order can be taken
within 1 second in some region. Not all of them can make money through Uber.

------
dzhiurgis
Met one driver once who is also real estate agent. A lot of expats use Uber.

